
Samsung teases with Nexus S Successor [video] [seconds 0.21 - 0.24] - sathishmanohar
http://youtu.be/oM9RO-GAKjE
======
dlokshin
Kind of a side-note: I found this comercial very difficult to follow. Not sure
if this is only on the web, or if it's on TV as well, but a casual observer
(i.e. comercial is on the background, not really paying attention) will find
it very difficult to follow the comercial's message. Two different pictures
for each set, two different statements popping up and rotating. A lot going on
in this comercial.

And this brings up a frustration that keeps growing inside of me. I bought the
Nexus One the day it was released. I now have the Nexus S. I'm a Google fanboy
most definitely. But after two years of evangelizing Android, Apple just keeps
wiping the floor with Android. Take the new notification center, for example.
It is a virtual copy of Androids, except it's gorgeous. Absolutely beautiful.
In my opinion, Siri offers a better value prop now than Goog's voice
recognition. All we have to brag about now is the turn by turn navigation?
(Which is awesome, by the way). Even Apple's commercials are better! I was
never jealous of iPhone owners, but that is definitely changing. Here's to
hoping the Ice Cream Sandwich packs quite a punch.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
But yeah if you just want a device that will make you feel like your peers
envy/admire you.. then maybe get whatever Apple makes.

Or you could just disconnect a couple of wires of your ego from the collective
opinion of your friends or acquaintances.

~~~
guywithabike
If he wanted a device that would make him feel special, wouldn't he just get
an Android phone? The puerile discussion going on on Hacker News about the
iPhone 4S seems to indicate that if you like iPhones, you're a blind idiot
sheep and if you like Anddroid phones, you're a super cool elite master of
technology.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
ok breathe..i don't know what discussions are suggesting this nor do i have
the time or willpower to judge strangers' personlities and IQ levels based on
what piece of hardware they prefer. im just saying that he might get a more
positive response to an iPhone which generally has more hype/marketing around
it which gives it the social advantge of more people knowing about it and
being intrigued by it.

~~~
ceejayoz
I don't think there's _more_ marketing around the iPhone than Android - I see
more ads for Android devices these days - but it may be substantially more
_successful_ marketing.

------
51Cards
Those three round contacts on the side have me intrigued. Some form of dock
connector?

I have a Nexus One and I still love it; I was hoping perhaps HTC would build
the next Nexus. I just couldn't go for the Nexus S due to it lacking an SD
slot and a notification light. Looks like the SD slot is back but probably
still no notification light (damn you Samsung, my multi-colour trackball is
brilliant for alerts) I am getting excited though, I would like to upgrade to
a new Nexus unit but honestly the Nexus One still doesn't feel old.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Your Nexus One should have very similar connections on the bottom and in that
case they're a dock connector:

[http://www.geardiary.com/2010/01/30/nexus-one-desktop-
dock-m...](http://www.geardiary.com/2010/01/30/nexus-one-desktop-dock-mini-
review/)

------
reirob
Perfect timing after Apple's keynote ;) I am a Nexus S user and I most admit
that it is the most useful thing that I had in my pockets in all my life. I
like everything of and in it, apart the battery life. Even when pulling it
from the pocket I know by the grip where is bottom and where is top. I never
thought I would use a phone for web - I think I surf more on the phone than on
the PC since I have this thing. The curved display is great - I accidentally
dropped my phone several times and it has not a trace. In comparison I know 5
people around me that had to replace their broken iPhone displays.

Slightly off-topic: If I buy a new Android phone, do I have to buy all the app
again or are they migrated?

~~~
JonWood
The apps are attached to your Google account, not the phone, so no you don't
have to buy them again.

~~~
reirob
Thanks for the confirmation!

I will wait for the new Nexus to arrive in Europe, will read the tests and
then check if I can get it subsidised if I switch to another provider ;)

The thing is, the new Nexus has to be really much better than Nexus S - I am
so happy with it, that I kind of got attached to this thing.

------
quattrofan
Regardless of anything it MUST have better battery life than current phones.

And secondly why is everyone ditching buttons and especially the trackball
which I LOVE and use a lot?

~~~
mshafrir
I have a Nexus One and I don't think I've ever used the trackball.

~~~
omellet
I use mine occasionally while browsing, to select links that my fingers are
too fat to resolve correctly.

------
alperakgun
I am excited about nexus prime or I may even consider samsung galaxy note.
With ice cream on horizon, the diversity of choices amaze .

------
drzaiusapelord
That curve is telling. I wonder if this is going to be the first phone with a
bendable display. Samsung has been showing off this tech for a while:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJEHp15Hoo0>

<http://ces.cnet.com/8301-32254_1-20027707-283.html>

------
dannyr
I heard it's going to be big, with 4.6" screen.

I'm an Android guy but I'm not sure I'd want to carry a device that big. I'd
have to try it out first.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
I don't know this for a fact so don't get upset with me for providing
unconfirmed rumors... but apparently the phone will not have physical buttons
on the front (one of the Ice Cream Sandwich abilities) so the entire front
will be a screen. This would allow the device to be about the same physical
size as the current Nexus S while having a screen as large as 4.6 inches.

~~~
tomkarlo
I love this in theory but in practice I find I have a lot more problems with
accidental taps on my Nexus S than I do on the iPhone 4... often just from the
base of my thumb wrapping around around and touching the screen edge at the
lower corner when I'm using the phone one-handed.

------
cullenking
It can be as gorgeous as anything, but if it has as terrible of signal as my
nexus s (sprint), then it is just an expensive ipod. Hopefully if this
released on a CDMA network, Samsung will have gotten their act together and
put out a decent radio.

------
benwerd
"Something BIG", and a combination. Netbook / phone combination?

~~~
mshafrir
It could be a reference to the screen size.

